# how long do you walk you vizsla for



## donnne21

how long on average every day do u walk your vizsla for? i normally give him a 1 hour walk in the morning and then another in the evening.


----------



## tbone13

Hey Donnne, 

Not sure if you're still around, but I would estimate that our little guy gets at least 3 miles a day. Time wise I'd say on a weekday he gets out for 2 1/2 hours of extended walking.


----------



## steltz02

I plan to walk my pup for 30 minutes in the morning and then go for a long run every afternoon (this will be a walk until he gets old enough to run).


----------



## ritz

We run her 3-3 1/2 miles every other day and i take her to the dog park to socialize/run for about 1-2 hours 3-4 times a week. We wear her out though--she comes home and sleeps for hours.


----------



## Ed.

Not always in this order, but on average, Kaiser is walked for 1/2 hour in the morning, has breakfast, then is walked for about 2 hours in the early afternoon, mostly off the lead and running/chasing for about 5 miles, then has another 1/2 walk in the evening before having his dinner.

After a late night sprinkle to empty his bladder, he normally snores his way through to 6am for yet another days mischief.


----------



## Cornbread

I understand what can happen if your V doesn't get enough exercise. However, I'm going to ask the question that some have probably wondered before but not had the nerve to ask for fear of reprimand for not being responsible. I hope asking will prove that's not my intention / goal...but rather to have a happy k9 in all respects...that said...lets say you find yourself busy, very busy and the time you normally spend with your dog suffers. ...I know it will very from dog to dog but what's the minimum level of exercise a V can get by on without having behavior problems crop up? 

for example: if they get 15 minutes in the morning fetch in the back yard and 15 minutes off leach in the evening  will it absolutely chew the legs off the couch? 

I appreciate the feedback sans the "you shouldn't get or be privileged enough to own a V" response. I'm just asking an honest question and don't want to be strung up by my toes for having the nerve. Thanks.


----------



## 1notenough

well if you are busy there is nothing you can do 15 minutes will have to do.there are days when mine dont get out of the back yard.but let me tell you this,if your dog gets toys to play with and a real bone every so often and do get your attention they can be happy with that. As long as you get them out for an uninterupted hour the next day and a walk too then you should be ok.V's can be happy being couch potatoes,but not for to long.they are and let me stress this with the utmost importance a very energetic breed of dog.mine know that they are going to the park before i even tell them or grab my jacket.Its like they can read my mind,its almost scary.all they really want to do is run.so when it comes down to brass tacks if it was up to them it would be twice a day for two hours a day.thats what they can do it is up to you to give them what you can.mine go to park early and late so they can run off leash and chase birds and moles they love it.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

When I am working my 8-1/2 year old V gets a half hour walk in the morning and then runs around in the back yard for the rest of the day. Five days a week she seems pretty content with this. In the weekend she gets at least one long walk/run.

Sometimes during the day my wife is at home and sometimes the V is home on her own between 8:30am to 3:30pm. If this is the case then sometimes I try to come home for lunch. During these long periods at home is when the MISCHIEF happens. My gumboots are now half as high, sometimes we get the odd hole in the lawn and the washing can come off the line. Everytime something like this happens I ask the V was it you and she just smiles and says I'm glad your home. :-* She has never done any serious house damage.

She does whine and bark a bit when separated from the family. 1notenough said somewhere that 1 is the loneliest number and he is probably right but 2 must be like a tornado!

I always work in some training to the morning walk. So 90% of the things she has learnt have been done during Mon to Fri. I can now get her to walk at heel without the lead fairly consistently. Come, wait, stay, sit, down, stand, shake all work too. I also have some hunting commands. I always try to finish with a game. They really like learning new stuff. I think this helps work their mind.


----------



## UplandV

As someone who field trials, I don't believe the average person walking their dog could run long/fast enough to adequetley exercise a fully grown V. When we train for Nationals/Championship stakes, we rode the dogs off of atv's/horses for 30-60 minutes 3-4 times a week. A V can run faster than I feel safe cornerning an ATV, they can easily reach speeds of 20-25 miles per hour and maintain these speeds for long periods of time with the correct conditioning. 

I do not advise somone to rode their puppy as they are still developing, generally we just let a few of them out on the field (30 acres fenced) and watch them play/tackle each other. I've always believed two V's are better than one as they help each other run off some of their energy. Never really had a problem with the desctuction in the house with a V, but our current one is a female and matured quite a bit faster than our previous male. 

V's have developed into a much bigger running/less of a close working dogs over the last 20 years and it's apparent by the decrease in overall size as well as the increased exercise they need. V's are even winning field comps agaisnt German Short Hairs which did not happen even 15 years ago on a regular basis. 

It's great you're getting out for an hour with yours a day, what great exercise!

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

my v's are more runners then walkers, my mom walks them _some times but we mostly do other forms of activity, like i'd run around our house and they'd chase me, then when i go swimming lili chases me for hours, what fun ;D_


----------



## purpley

HI
Know this is an old thread, but thought I would reply in case anyone was still about (I'm new here!)

I've never had a Viz, we are considering it hence me visiting  But I have had several springers.

I don't know whether it applies to a Viz, but what I discovered pretty quickly was you will never tire a Springer by walking as they will literally go forever! A quick power nap and they are back on it. But I found getting the springers mentally tired, was more important than getting them physically shattered (as I say virtually an impossible task)

So I found a half hour walk which included some tracking, proper lead walking (ie where they are working to follow you, not pulling you down the street) some retrieval, followed by 5-10 mins run round; tired them far more than a three hour run off the lead round woods etc where they weren't being mentally worked. Walks out were also more tiring than round the garden, due to new smells, sensory experience etc

Something else worth seriously considering if you work is getting a treadmill for you dog - for those that do need a serious energy release and you don't have time before work! You can also get doggy backpacks for those who need something a bit more challenging!

Lastly saw the dog whisperer take a Viz out with his roller blades the other day - that looked FUN!


----------



## diane09

*Vizsla who loses interest in playing!*

Just a question. I have a 3-year old male un-neutered Vizsla. When I take him outside to play ball or frisbee we start out strong with him running & bringing the item back but he quickly loses interest after about the third go & just does not want to play. My first Vizsla, a female, could have run & played for an hour. I know its been hot this summer but he just does not seem to last long in the play department. If I take him to an open field though he'll run & run. Do you all think this is simply boredom? My husband & I live an active lifestyle so he is home when we go out & has gotten used to sitting on the couch, or self crates himself when he wants to sleep. I'm wondering if he is just lazy. Never thought a Vizsla could be lazy though!

THoughts?

Diane N.


----------



## texasred

Maybe his drive to retrieve is not as strong, as your last Vizsla. I've had some that just loved to retrieve. Others could take it, or leave it.
With him perking up, and full of energy when he gets to go running. It's possible he's just bored in the backyard. Try to start taking him to more places. If it's spark returns, you'll know it's just boredom.


----------



## gingerling

diane09 said:


> Just a question. I have a 3-year old male un-neutered Vizsla. When I take him outside to play ball or frisbee we start out strong with him running & bringing the item back but he quickly loses interest after about the third go & just does not want to play. My first Vizsla, a female, could have run & played for an hour. I know its been hot this summer but he just does not seem to last long in the play department. If I take him to an open field though he'll run & run. Do you all think this is simply boredom? My husband & I live an active lifestyle so he is home when we go out & has gotten used to sitting on the couch, or self crates himself when he wants to sleep. I'm wondering if he is just lazy. Never thought a Vizsla could be lazy though!
> 
> THoughts?
> 
> Diane N.


Hi Diane,

I usually don't respond to zombie threads, but let me first answer it, the "correct" and only response to the OP of how long to walk a Vizsla is: Zero, none. There is no way that any amount of on lead time will allow them to burn off the enormous Ferrari like energy they hold in great reserve. Unless it's a quick potty walk before the drive to the field/beach/dog park, then this should have been a very short thread indeed.


Onto your question: Some V's are fine catching and retrieving a ball, mine never were for more than a couple minutes, tops. I mean, Vizsla. Very smart. What's it about the repetition of chasing down a ball/stick/frisbee that would keep you entertained? Yes, retrievers. But they really do know the difference btwn quail and stick. 

Now, if the frisbee is paired with the lake (preferably with you in it with them), yes. But on land? C'mon....Vizsla.


----------

